# Supprimer le son au démarrage de l'Ibook



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2002)

Comment faire pour supprimer le petit "tatiiiin" (je le fais bien merci !) au démarrage de l'Ibook ? 

Quand j'allume ma machine en bibli tout le monde se retourne ça devient gênant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

merci

Grosbaine


----------



## Guicube (2 Août 2002)

ben t'as qu'à brancher des écouteurs (ou une fiche jack reliée à rien) dans la prise jack audio vidéo hehe 
mais je comprends pas pourquoitu l'éteinds ton ibook, chez moi c vraiment très rare quand un des macs de la famille est éteint


----------



## LCT (2 Août 2002)

Sous OS 10 je ne sais pas.
Sous OS 9, lancez «Éditeur de scripts».
Créez une première mini-application («Volume 0» par ex.) en tapant dans la fenêtre du bas :
set volume 0
et en enregistrant au format «Mini-application classique».
Créez une deuxième mini-application («Volume 5» par ex.) en tapant dans la fenêtre du bas :
set volume 5
et en enregistrant au format «Mini-application classique» comme ci-dessus.
Glissez votre fichier «Volume 0» dans le dossier «Ouverture à l'extinction» de votre Dossier Système. 
Glissez votre fichier «Volume 5» dans le dossier «Ouverture au démarrage» de votre Dossier Système. 
Redémarrez et ça devrait marcher si je ne me suis pas planté. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## decoris (5 Août 2002)

préférence systeme
son
son d'utilisation =&gt; off
voilàààà (un peu plus simple non?)
ps : ça c'est sur jaguar : sur X.1, il faut mettre le son d'alerte à 0...
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## LCT (5 Août 2002)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * un peu plus simple non? *


Un peu simpliste non?
Sous OS9, le Mac est muet avec votre simplicité.
Sous OS10, comme indiqué plus haut, I don't know.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2002)

C'est super trop simple, vraiment:

Il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche "pas de son" au moment du démarage. Le mac démarre sans brut mais reste réglé au niveau d'avant le démarage.


----------



## edrahil (27 Août 2002)

pas moyen de le changer ce son (même si, je sais, il est mythique....) ?

c'est pas un téléphone portable qui couine tout le temps, mais quand même !

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Oizo (2 Septembre 2002)

Salut !

Non le son du démarrage ne peut pas se changer !

@+


----------



## le terrible (3 Septembre 2002)

Savez-vous comment faire pour implanter le son de démarrage windows ?
Moi je sais... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

